# van/horse box for 17hh?



## Charlie77 (14 February 2013)

Is there a small 3.5tn box  that would take one big horse? All the ones i have seen are 5tn, i have a trailer but a box would be lovely didn't want to take yet another test though.. The cost on top of a box  puts me off x


----------



## Sprig (14 February 2013)

Why do you want a box rather than a trailer? If it is for the facilities then why not get an Equitrek or similar? I had a 5* and loved it (and so did my 16.3hh TB).


----------



## Polotash (14 February 2013)

I have a van conversion with an extra high top. It has 8 foot of head room and my 17.1 KWPN fits in it fine (have to I wouldn't put a baby that size in it, but he's 18 and a quiet traveller).


----------



## Fuzzypuff (14 February 2013)

Mine is a 3.5t Renault Master coachbuild. I haven't measured the headroom but think it is around 7.2ft. My 16.3hh KWPN is happy in it - I had a trailer before that was over 7ft but was the smallest I would put him in, an IW505 would be too small.

They do come higher though. Take a look at the Travel Two website - lots of advice on there as well as nice boxes to buy.


----------



## Charlie77 (14 February 2013)

Ooh thanks! To be honest i have never liked trailers we had an old bedford tk for years, again i could not drive it, so was always chasing my poor old dad, trailer has given me independence to a point but i use oh s jeep so not totally independent. Just a thought really and as my lovely young man over grew i didn't know if it was even worth thinking about x


----------



## Emma S (15 February 2013)

My LT35 VW has taken my 17hh TB with room to spare for a pony (weight depending) and has taken a 17.2hh chunky Warmblood on his own .... and is currently on the market


----------



## Tr0uble (15 February 2013)

My LT35 fits my 17.1hh in it.....he's big in it, but fits. I have to watch the weight limit, and I'd struggle to take enough water/haylage for a stay away but as logn as I keep kit to a minimum I keep to just inside the weight limit.


----------



## birchave0 (15 February 2013)

my friend has just bought a Iveco 3.5 tonne box, her big lad is 17.1hh and fits fine in it, she just takes out the partition and he has heaps of room 

She loves it, drives like a car too


----------



## seabsicuit2 (15 February 2013)

My 3.5 ton box easily takes 17.3hh.. Length and height wise is great. Really sad to be selling it :-( but have been given free use of another box so I don't need it anymore


----------



## Polotash (15 February 2013)

birchave0 said:



			my friend has just bought a Iveco 3.5 tonne box, her big lad is 17.1hh and fits fine in it, she just takes out the partition and he has heaps of room 

She loves it, drives like a car too
		
Click to expand...

Yes I take the partition out for my boy too, since I only travel him alone because he's so big. I love driving mine too, it's so easy, doesn't even feel like it has a horse in it, and if it needs a run is small enough to commute in. Is also great for collecting bedding, feed, furniture etc!


----------



## Charem (15 February 2013)

The one we have at work has the extra high roof, our 17.3hh broodmare who has quite a naturally high set neck travels in it happy as larry. You can get them to take any height, it's just the weight you have to watch.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (15 February 2013)

I am very lucky to be ablke to borrow a theault which takes my giraffe like TB no probs and I dont have to unbuild it around him to get him back out like some 3.5t I have had to hire in the past


----------



## amandaco2 (16 February 2013)

My was an EVO and took my 17.2 with loads room.
My 7.5 hasn't got as much space for him even tho its quite a wide lorry...


----------



## Wimbles (16 February 2013)

My 18 hand TB much prefers travelling in the 3.5 Renault Master that I sometimes hire than going herringbone in a larger lorry.  With him it's not really the height but the length of him and in the small van he can stretch his neck right out and balance better.  You don't feel him move and he never sweats, unlike in the larger vehicle which he finds hard work I think.


----------



## Charlie77 (16 February 2013)

If any one is thinking of selling  do  please p m me  x


----------

